
Samsung introduces its own high-end cylindrical desktop computer - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/samsung-introduces-its-own-high-end-cylindrical-desktop-computer/
======
nwrk
Samsung is taking heavy inspiration from Mac. Luckily without batteries

